# Hcfa vs ub claims



## lambert82 (Sep 20, 2017)

When billing out a facility claim but the professional claims is being billing out of the doctors office.  Are there any guidelines as to if both claims have to match exactly or can a facility provider bill all lines on there facility claim even if they are not being billed out on the professional claim? 

Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 20, 2017)

CMS-1500 & UB-04 wont always match completely, For instance E&M leveling is different for physician than Facility. Facility also includes items such as drugs and supplies that aren't reportable by the physician.


----------



## lambert82 (Sep 20, 2017)

Ok. Thanks that helps us out alot.. Is there any guidelines to how many procedures can be billed out on a facility claim if all are done in one session?  Im mainly referring to non cms payors.


----------

